# The MLS day at the SWGRS... final tally!



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

IMPORTANT! This is the last call for anyone planning on attending the SWGRS MLS get together on Saturday, June 5. 

If you haven't heard, the Fairplex Garden RR is allowing MLS members to bring their own trains and run them on the Fairplex tracks. This is a special offer they are extending and not something they do for everyone. We will be running trains in the afternoon and then after the show. MLS members who are on the list will get together at the FGRR for an evening run and socializing. We'll be doing a run for either BBQ or Pizza.

I am coordinating the with FGRR and I need to have everyone who is interested in participating make sure that they are on my list. This list has to be finalized by the end of this week. The list of participants I have at this point is;


Attending But Not Bringing Trains;

J Jablonski
Mike and Marge Reilley
Howard Maculsay & wife
Rex Ammerman
Gary Armistead and son Tom
Stan Cedarleaf (trains?)
Tommy Meija
Paul and Mary Burch
George Schreyer
Matthew Abreu
John Corradini
Chris Walas
Jim and Becky Francis
Shad and Dad

Attending and Bringing Trains For The Afternoon Run;

Vic Smith
Mike Reilley
Rex Ammerman
Gary Armistead
Tommy Meija
Chris Walas

Attending and Bringing Trains For The Evening Run;

Mike Reilley
Gary Armistead
Rex Ammerman
Chris Walas

Obviously, Mike and Marge Reilley are dealing with Marge's health issues, but I include them here nonetheless. I also have a possible from Paul (CURLYP) If I have forgotten your name anywhereor if you want to be added to the list, please let me know immediately.

ALSO, for those running trains, please PM me with a description of the trains you are hoping to bring, so that we can better coordinate operations on the FGRR. This can be a fantastic time for MLSers, so please let me know if you're coming! Chris
PS. I have no idea why I'm getting all this extraneous info on this post. I've tried to delete it three times already. Sorry about that everyone.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Chris, now all I have to do is figure out which train to bring...desicions... decisions..LOL


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm in exactly the same boat, Vic. Too many choices! 
Chris


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Add me and my Dad to the coming without trains list!


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. I'm having real problems editing the post, Shad. I got you and your dad on the list, but I had to retype most of the post. Any idea what's happening? 
Chris


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Chris........ I'm bringing trains. Can run both times...

Check yer emale...


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Chris, You copied and pasted out of MS word.. It adds all kinds of gobbledy **** that doesn't translate well into a forum editor.. In the editor, look for a button that has a clipboard on it toward the right side of the toolbar. If you click on that, there will be an option to paste from Word. When you use that, it strips out all the gobbledy ****..


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Put me down too, but I'm not sure that I will make it. No need to run trains, I'll be doing that here.

Todd Brody

Also, there is a standing invitation for all MLS members and their guests to visit both the Castle Peak & Thunder RR (featured in Dec 2009 _GR Magazine_) from 1-4 PM, and the Tortoise & Lizard Bash RR from 12-5 PM, both on Sunday. The CP&TRR is about 35 minutes south of the Fairplex with the T&LBRR about 45 min south by freeway. The two railroads are ~9 miles and ~20 minutes apart by scenic surface streets.

I can send someone fliers/directions to put at the MLS booth/assemblage.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Bob & Sandra Baxter, Dave Crocker, Don Gage and Roy & Eileen Hueghins will be there Saturday afternoon and evening. As far as running trains on the FPRR, Dave has a 1:20 work train pulled by a Bachmann "K". We haul a lot in the van and trailer for the Door Hollow Shortline and we'll have to see whether we can squeeze it in. I know he'd love to see it running on that layout.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,
I just e-mailed you with a list of names and some questions. I will list again here. None of us will be bringing anything to run.
Paul and Mary Burch
Mike Gorsich
Joe Freer
Mike Teskey
Dick Strand and friend Linda Schmidt


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,

Thought I'd replied in the affirmative to the original thread long ago, but guess it got lost. Carla & I will be attending, but not running any engines.

Thanx,

-Gary- 

P.S. Chris, don't pull your hair out looking for my previous post. I just did, and it ain't there. I may have been remembering a response I made to an earlier "SWGRS vs. BTS" thread... or I may just be having another senior moment. Can't remember when the last one was...

-gw2-


----------



## Mark Stearns (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Chris, I hope to be there also to do some watching and shopping but I wont be bringing any trains unless I buy something there. 
Thanks 
Mark


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, 

Thomas and I will be there to run on Saturday during the day and maybe the afternoon, if the batteries hold-out. I will be bringing my Accucraft D&RGW #346 with AirWire and Phoenix sound. Will bring a J&S #280 coach to pull. I will e-mail to you later today. THX for getting this run set-up for us!


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

You had replied to me a while back. I will be bringing a 1:20.3 freight train to run


cjwalasApril 20 8:44AM
OK, You're on the list for a run. Are you particular about day/evening run? I'm pretty sure the layout has plenty of clearance, but I'll check and make sure.See you there!Chris


----------



## Chillicharlie (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris my wife and I will be there Friday through Sunday I will be in an offical capacity for the FRA. The FRA (forward,reverse,adviser) is required to be present for all train movements by JJ. 

Chillicharlie


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll try to make it there on Saturday afternoon/evening if I can find a ride from and back to the Marriott across from the Convention Center. I won't have any trains to run.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,
I'll be there Friday thru Sunday. Please add Jacque and Grace to your list. I'll be bringing my Accucraft C19 RGS 41 with battery, AirWire, Phoenix and 4 Pearl Harbor cars. 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Is it too late to get on the list for attending in the afternoon? I'm not bringing anything. My wife and I (and newborn son) are going to a wedding not far from there on Saturday, and it looks like I'll be able to go to the show and Fairplex Garden RR beforehand, as long we're leaving by about 2pm (what time is the MLS meetup?).


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I will be there Friday night through Sunday afternoon, and my wife will also be with me. My friend Ted Doskaris looks like he will make it from the train about 9pm Friday. 

Not sure if I will bring trains, so busy have not seen if this is track power or not.. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope Lois and I can find time to take in all of the sites at the show. 

She gets to see more than I do most shows. 

Look forward to seeing a lot people from the forums, that have just been names up to now.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I've pretty much decided that, for a variety of reasons, I won't be attending either show this year. Additionally, over the last couple of days, I've gotten an invite from Jesse (my boilermaker) for my loco and I to return to Vegas for another week of intensive work on my ride-on. Knowing Jesse, that sucker will be ready to ride, or damn near it, by the time I leave for home. That's real hard to pass up!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Bummer, Dwight. We'll miss you..









Yogi, I talked with Dave at Dan Hoag's and he said you were coming to the SWGRS. It will be great to meet you in person.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

What is a BTS without Dwight? This IS going to be a different experience.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Aw shucks!


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

It is good to see so many of you supporting this show. Are you getting good support from lots of vendors. I have been going to the East Coast show now for almost 10 years, and I really appreciate a Large Scale Only train show. Everything is very interesting. When I move back west, I will attend that show too.
Paul


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

What No Dwight? The hotel BAR will have major loss.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

If any one might be interested, I have a number of Del-Aire and EZ-Aire switch controllers available. They have been used quite successfully on my layout and are being replaced because of layout changes. I can bring them to the Fairplex for delivery on Saturday, June 5th.

There are 5 electric 5.4 - 9 volt DC soleniod controllers and 5 air switch control plungers (actuators) with brackets for mounting to LGB and Aristo switches. Email me if you're interested. $100 for the lot [email protected]

See the classifieds under track.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Chillicharlie on 12 May 2010 07:32 PM 
I will be in an offical capacity for the FRA. The FRA (forward,reverse,adviser) is required to be present for all train movements by JJ. 

Chillicharlie 

Now I like that Charlie, do you have a badge.

Henson


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

If anyone is bringing a Shay to run on FGRR's Mountain Circuit, I'd love to offer-up my scratchbuilt Log Loader and Log Car consist to get a Photo-Op for a "Cover Shot" for an article I'm writing. 












Any takers?


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm unable to attend either of the shows. However, a couple guys are coming down here on Sunday afternoon, June 6th, to see the In-ko-pah RR. If anyone else would like to come here that day, let me know. 



My email is raydunakin at aol dot com


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill Swindell & Bob Ferguson are coming with no trains.


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I will be bringing a 1:20.3 Freight Train. Bachmann K-27 with a mixture of Bachmann and AMS rolling stock. Which time slot would you like to have me run? Paul Deis


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Is anyone bringing Thomas to run at the SWGRS?????? I can bring one.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

What time will you be running Stan?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, I'll be there all day Saturday and Saturday evening and can run whenever necessary. I'll have 3 trains that I can run and I'll have a whole sack full of batteries.









JJ and I will be there Friday morning to help set up the Live Steam track with Mark Johnson. He might even let us run a battery powered train in his track..


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 

According to the schedule above, Chris has my son and I running in the afternoon AND evening. This will be our FIRST time running our stuff on something more than just a few feet of track! Lots of learning, I'm thinking! Should be a great time for everyone.


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan
I can be there Friday morning to help with the track.
What time are you going to be there?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan: Sack full of batteries hope you don't forget the charger.







Later RJD


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I will be on site by 9:00 AM with the trailer of supplies and steam track


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi John...







JJ and I will be in Thursday evening so we'll be ready to go when Mark is. He'll probably let us know set up time a day or so ahead before.









Will be good seeing you. 

He usually brings all the tools but...... However, just in case. Tools needed are Split Jaw 7/64 hex, (I like the "T" handles. They're easier for me to use.), box/open end wrenches, socket (regular and deep) with ratchet handle, 3/8 drive is fine. I'm not sure if the fasteners are 1/2 or 9/16. I think they're 1/2.

Mark brings a 4 foot level to make the track "perfect". 

RJ...... Yup, chargers will be in the sacks as well. I'm only bringing 14.8's


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, sorry for seeming slack on this. My schedule has been insane this week, but as of about 2-3 AM tomorrow morning, I should be on an easier schedule. As there are a few tracks available to us at the FGR, scheduling runs should be fairly easy and loose. I'll get on this first thing next week and try and lock down a run schedule with accesses and meeting points, etc. and I'll post it here. We should be able to make changes easily as necessary. Thanks for your patience on this, sorry real life is slowing me down on it! 
Chris


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, Chris.... It sure is a shame when real life gets it the way of our trains. It would be good if you are able to take a few minutes to work on the schedule between 2-3 tomorrow morning.









Will we be able to run Friday evening for a while?

Just FYI... I've had to change my choice of trains. I'm bringing the Prescott Canyon Shortline 2-2-0 and Shorty coach, an 0-4-0 Railtruck and an FABBA consist of 4 locomotives and battery/sound car. All are R/C and battery controlled. 

Will we be able to pull some of the FGRR rolling stock? Do they run knuckle couplers or hook and loop? 

It'll be great seeing you, my friend.


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

Chris,
I hope to be there am doing better on the leg but will not be able to walk the whole grounds and even the wheel chair is a problem there, i wont have any trains but would love to join in with the group on everything else. Please let me know if their is any close parking for handicapped . and looking forward to seeing all of the friends there. I know where the HC parking is on the main lot but that is a long ways away from the show and track.
thanks 
Roland


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Roland, 
I can make arrangements for handicapped access to the show. Let me know what you need and I can make it happen. 
My email is [email protected] 

David Roberts 
913-406-3400


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, 
My situation has changed and I won't be able to make the show. I need someone to step in as the MLS coordinator. Anyone interested and willing to help, please PM me or post here; 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/13/aft/115859/afv/topic/Default.aspx 
Chris


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Chris You have me down as not bringing trains. 
When I thought I was slotted for both a day and night run. 
Thanks 
Matthew


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Could you add me and Holly attending but not bringing train to run


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 22 May 2010 08:07 AM 

He usually brings all the tools but...... However, just in case. Tools needed are Split Jaw 7/64 hex, (I like the "T" handles. They're easier for me to use.), box/open end wrenches, socket (regular and deep) with ratchet handle, 3/8 drive is fine. I'm not sure if the fasteners are 1/2 or 9/16. I think they're 1/2.

Stan, did you ever decide on whether the sockets are 1/2" or 9/16"??


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

1/2" is the right one......See you on Friday. I'll get in around 8 pm tomorrow night.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Stan is on his way to my house. We will be leaving about 8 AM 

We are going to stop at the living desert museum to see what if any changes they made to the layout. 

See you some time around three I think 

JJ


----------

